# Simplicity Prestige 50" Deck Belt



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

hey guys,

Long time since I have been on here.

Anyways, the spindle belt finally gave on my prestige

Dealer did not have one but fleet farm had something close. Its suppose to be 91.1" and the one I found is 91". For the life of me I can not figure out how this thing is suppose to go back on.

Looking at how its suppose to be routed from this picture it appears to be about 4" too long????

Can someone take a quick picture of how theirs is routed?

Thanks

got it, it is routed like below but I missed something and didn't see it until I pulled the entire deck out


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

viper8u2 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Long time since I have been on here.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you got it sorted out..


----------

